# Quote Notifications



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Afternoon,

This is a non issue really, but I was wondering if there is any plan to make it so when we click on a post notification it takes us straight to it or to the "Quote" drop down thing, instead of it going to our profile page, then having to click the "Quote" drop down thing. Like I said, it's not really a problem, just seems a bit clumsy.

Cheers


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

When I click on the quote notification it takes me to the page that shows all my posts but can't tell which post I've been quoted on


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> This is a non issue really, but I was wondering if there is any plan to make it so when we click on a post notification it takes us straight to it or to the "Quote" drop down thing, instead of it going to our profile page


Yes. But I don't know when as it's dependent on updates to several different elements.


----------

